# Petzl Myo XP vs. RXP



## jwellford (Apr 16, 2009)

First of all, thanks to everyone here for all the help they've given me as a lurker. Now that I've joined the forum I'd really appreciate any light you could shed on my question: I'm looking for the headlamp that will give me the most light for 10 hours, using NiMH batteries. Myo XP and RXP are the candidates as I can get them cheap and have had good luck with previous versions of the XP in the past (that I'm not supposed to use NiMHs with anymore).

The Myo XP on high will give me 85 lumens at t=0 and 25 lumens at t=10hrs as per Petzl's specs. The RXP in mode 9 (not regulated) will also give me 85 lumens at t=0, but Petzl doesn't give a t=10hrs measurement. At first glance I assumed it would be the same, but now I'm not so sure. See, Petzl says the XP has an 80h run time on high, while the RXP only has a 52h run time on mode 9 (note I don't care about how bright it is after 10hrs, but the lower run time for the RXP seems to suggest it might not be as bright as the XP at t=10hrs).


At first glance it seems a no-brainer to go with the RXP over the XP: it's regulated (so I can use Lithiums in the winter, although I rarely do winter night hiking) and has the option of being significantly brighter. However I feel the XP might be better for my purpose. I'm night-hiking, for anywhere from 3-10 hours. Most of the time if I chose this light it would be to hike through the night, meaning anywhere from 9 to 10 hours in the dark, so that's what I want the lamp optimized for. I don't need it to last any longer than that--if I'm going for over 24 hours I won't be hiking at night all that much.

What do you think? Thanks again for your input.

Jan


----------



## kwieto (Apr 16, 2009)

Here you have time and range tables up to 30h for Myo XP and Myo RXP:

Myo XP






Myo RXP





There are not exactly lumen values, but you can compare and estimate.

According to lithiums: In fact, I used lithiums (1,5V AA) with oldest Myo XP (which I modded to be "2008" model) and it worked without problems.

If you live in USA, you can consider also Mammut X-zoom, which is more efficient than both Myos and have zoom option (but in flood mode it is more narrow than Myo)
Within EU the price difference is much bigger so the choice is more difficult.

Here you have the table for X-zoom:


----------



## jwellford (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks! The X-Zoom looks really good and I can get it for about the same price, but I don't like hiking with a spot (the trails here in the Adirondacks, New York are mostly wooded, so I don't need to see far ahead of me very often, as route-finding is not a problem). The flood gives me a much nicer light for seeing my feet and just ahead of me, which is all I need.

So, the follow up question would be: Which do you think is better at t=10hrs: X-Zoom flood or Myo XP flood (diffused)?

Looks like the Myo XP is the way to go over RXP for me. The RXP at t=10hrs is much less bright (22m vs. 37m). I don't understand why, as they are both unregulated--is the LED in the RXP that much less efficient? The only other possibility is that Petzl used different battery types to test the two lights. According to the Performance table in the dealer workbook, it looks like the XP was tested with Alkalines but the RXP was tested with NiMH...


----------



## jwellford (Apr 16, 2009)

Does anyone understand how the XP (on high) and RXP (on mode 9) get such different t=10hrs values? They're both unregulated and have the same t=0 results (72m, 85 lumens).

It clearly states in Petzl's tech notices that alkaline batteries were used in the tests. The "Performance table," however, says LR6/AA x3 for XP and NiMH for RXP. If alkalines were used in both the MyoXP and MyoRXP tests I don't understand how they get such different results... Can anyone explain it any other way?

XP Tech notice (2.5MB): http://www.petzl.com/files/all/technical-notice/headlamps/E83P_MYOXP_E83500-E.pdf
RXP Tech notice (5MB): http://www.petzl.com/files/all/technical-notice/headlamps/E87P_MYORXP_E875000A.pdf
Performance table (50kB): http://www.petzl.com/files/all/en/Products/comparaison/headlamps-performance-table.pdf


----------



## kwieto (Apr 17, 2009)

jwellford said:


> Does anyone understand how the XP (on high) and RXP (on mode 9) get such different t=10hrs values? They're both unregulated and have the same t=0 results (72m, 85 lumens).



But both use different drivers. The difference is also visible after 30 minutes, where RXP range is longer than XP (66 vs. 59m)
It looks like RXP is brighter in short time, which can consume more battery power. This (probably) drains batteries faster and make them more used after 10 hours.

Considering Mammut against Petzl I depend how big flood do you need.
According to the numbers, after 10h in high mode, Petzl range in SPOT is 39m when Mammut SPOT is 59m. In both cases the flood range is achieved by change of the optics, so you can make assuption that the Flood mode will also be longer in X-zoom. This makes you probably difference that when after 10h you use Myo on Hi, you can use X-zoom on MED to achieve similar range - but I didn't test it for Flood mode it is only assumption.

Remember that flood mode in X-zoom is narrower than in Myo (when X-zoom have 45 degrees, I estimate Myo flood for 55-60 degrees). And Mammut's light is more concentrated, so there is less spill around the main beam (which can be advantage or disadvantage, depending on your needs).

In my opinion X-zoom is better choice also because of some other differences (beter UI, waterproof, blinking red LED's on the back, longer runtime), but its flood can be too narrow for someone and is little less comfortable than Myo.
I think 45 degrees are OK for walking/running, on a bivy place I would like a little more flood.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 17, 2009)

How is the X-Zoom's beam re: artifacts/rings when focused and in flood mode? And in between? And I apologize if I've asked before and forgotten; is the Zoom regulated?


----------



## gramps416 (Apr 17, 2009)

coincidentally, jwellford's needs are almost identical to mine, in that for the runtime and battery chemistry. and though the graphs are useful, what is really missing here is a graph for the XP on NIMH, otherwise proper comparisons cannot be made accurately. is anyone privy to that information??
-gramps416


----------



## kwieto (Apr 17, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> How is the X-Zoom's beam re: artifacts/rings when focused and in flood mode? And in between? And I apologize if I've asked before and forgotten; is the Zoom regulated?



No, X-zoom is not regulated (but according to the distributor info, it accepts 1.5V lithiums).
In most focused mode it produces the square beam with very sharp edges. On small distance and plain wall you can see regular pattern of dimmer points - exactly as Rebel luminofor has.
When you change the focus, it looks like the square is morphing into a circle. Still very sharp edges of the beam and almost no spill, at least when you compare i.e. to Myo.
In the beam you can see some remains of the previous square shape, looks a little like a circles in the water when you drop something in it.

I will try to make some beamshots in the evening.


----------



## kwieto (Apr 18, 2009)

OK, here you have the screenshots.
Don't judge the brighteness, there were different batteries and different modes in each lamp. Unfortunately, I couldn't find white wall for quick session, so the beams are presented on gray-green pattern.
In real X-zoom is more yellow (maybe with a little green) when Myo is white-blue.


----------



## jwellford (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks, the beam shots confirm that for me the Myo is the better choice. I personally prefer hiking with a lamp that is nearly all flood, and the more flood the better.


----------



## Hiker (Apr 19, 2009)

A reviewer on REI said there are 2 small rubber pads on the back of the X-zoom to keep it from slipping that was uncomfortable on their forehead. I think they were saying they got a headache.


----------



## kwieto (Apr 20, 2009)

Headache is maybe too big word, but Myo is more comfortable.
I think Mammut was designed more for helmet use, but this is not a excuse.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 20, 2009)

It's funny; I just assume that headlamps will be comfortable to wear right out of the box. It's so fundamental, I always skip past that to the beam, output, efficiency, features, etc. But that sways me quite a bit.


----------



## kwieto (Apr 21, 2009)

In fact there is no perfect solution.
I.e. Myo wearing also have some lacks - after longer period I feel discomfort with it battery copartment, and the wire is too stiff for me, it is pinching my ear (Mammut's wire is more flexible).
Still is more comfortable on you head, because both - battery compartment and wire are getting onerous after some time, when Mammut's rubbers you feel on your forehead immediately (but in fact, you can adjust it to minimize lack of comfort).

As I said, Mammut will better work on the helmet, where rubber pads will give you better grip on the plastic sufrace (myo have no rubbers, only strap and plastic parts).

Here you have photo with both lamps from the "inner" side:








And both together:


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice pics, thanks!

:wave:


----------



## hojobones (May 16, 2009)

I am looking to get my wife a headlamp for walking the dogs at night. We have four dogs so she isnt able to carry a flashlight. The dogs have flashing collars, but that doesnt help on poorly lit streets. I was thinking the x-zoom looked good as is had the rear flashers. Are they bright enough to be functional?


----------



## leverleg (May 19, 2009)

Soon as I replaced my XP with the new RXP I realized there is NO COMPARISON. The RXP is enough brighter so that finally the flood fills my backyard with more than strong moonlight. I can work on stuff with flood whereas with the XP I couldn't afford to dissipate the spot. Believe me, don't overthink the ancillary specs, just get the RXP and be thrilled my the seeming triple brightness. I paid $99 and now I value my XP at only $20!


----------



## Krzysiek (Aug 19, 2010)

I did a Petzl MYO RXP and 3 AA Sanyo Eneloop NIMH 2000 mAh in regulated time test in Power level 8, 7, 6 (when bartery charge indicator isn’t flashing).

*Power* .. *Regulated lighting .. * *Regulated lighting *
*level* *.. Eneloop 2000 mAh*.. .. *alcaline batteries (Peltz guide)*
----- .. ------------------ .. --------------------------------
*8* ... .. *4 h 10 min* ....... .. *1 h*
*7* ... .. *4 h 53 min* ....... .. *2 h*
*6* ... .. *5 h 30 min* ....... .. *3 h*

Isn't it interesting?


----------



## Krzysiek (Aug 19, 2010)

Regulated time in Petzl MYO RXP with 3 AA Eneloop 2000 mAh is more than 4 times longer than with Petzl alcaline batteries!!!


----------

